# Carpet Onroad Challenge at the Plex!!!



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

*Team Corally invades Omaha*

Corally is sponsoring the 3rd annual Carpet Challenge at the Hobbyplex in Omaha, NE and will have several drivers present. The Carpet Challenge is February 23rd-25th

www.hobbyplexraceway.com

Awesome!!!


----------



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

Back to the front page. Entries are coming in. We're going to have a great race once again.


----------



## HobbyPLEX (Jan 23, 2006)

Just in, *Team Corally* will be sponsoring this event!! :thumbsup: 

Entries starting to come in, don't miss out on the fun, get pre-registered today!

Tim Ski


----------



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

*Check out the link!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4AutEogw4c


----------



## HobbyPLEX (Jan 23, 2006)

Only three weeks away!!! Time to send in those entreies if you haven't already. I'd like to get as many pre-entries as possible by the end of the week so I have an idea on t-sirts and awards.

Don't delay, this one will be filling up fast!

Tim Ski


----------



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

We're up to eighty pre-entries! Don't miss this race. Good times!

http://www.hobbyplexraceway.com/results_road/2007%20HCOC/2007mcoc%20entries.txt


----------

